# Genie Randomly Recording and Deleting Shows



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ever since I first got my Genie HR44 (Home Theater room) and Mini Genie (bedroom) earlier in the summer it has randomly recorded and deleted programs. Sometimes it will go two weeks or so without any issues then all of a sudden it will record or delete a show a bunch of shows. Genie Recommends is turned off.

Saturday morning when I was watching my Mini it started to record several programs and a pay for view movie which is the first time the latter has happened. I was able to cancel the pay for view movie before I was charged I think.

What's strange is the shows it's randomly records are shows I would never ever think of recording. The other day it recorded HLN and some Fox news shows and awhile back it recorded a bunch of kid's shows but there's no kids in my home.

Sometimes when it deletes one of my recorded show I can have it several days but then when I get ready to watch it, it's gone. This has happened twice with Graceland! 

What's strange though is I have had some recorded programs for months now and it has not deleted them.

Also in my Playlist randomly I will find one of my shows not highlighted and when I click on it I find it part way watched. It's like I started watching it and quit but in reality I never started watching that program.

Twice it has set a season pass for a show I would never watch.

My son has a THR22 so he's not doing this and my wife has a HR24 and she doesn't even know how to record anything.

I live in a single family home so is there any possibility one of my neighbors who has DirecTV could be recording and deleting my programs on my Genie?

Or is it likely a malfunctioning Genie?

This has been so bizarre! It's bad enough when it deletes my shows but when it starts recording pay for view movies that crosses the line.

I'm planting wheat right now so I won't be online to view any replies until the evenings.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you live in an apartment or condo ?
I have read problems like this in the past from people in a Multi account set up that is all using the same dish, etc.

Are these shows from the satellite or are they being recorded from the internet ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Do you live in an apartment or condo ?





mccoady said:


> I live in a single family home


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks to me that you may be connected to your neighbor’s internet or vice versa.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm definitely not connected to his internet and I'm pretty sure he's not connected to mine. I have software installed on my PC that lists everything on my Wi-Fi network and I've identified all connections. This is what you were talking about right peds?

One of my neighbors is maybe 50-75 feet away and he does have *D. 

These shows being recorded are from satellite. This morning I had a season pass for the "Today Show" not something I would watch or record.

Any other idea's?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

mccoady - I wonder if your receiver and your neighbor's receivers are reading the same RF signal from remotes.... Try setting all your boxes to IR for a few days to see if it makes a difference.

Of course, this is moot if you're already using IR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> mccoady - I wonder if your receiver and your neighbor's receivers are reading the same RF signal from remotes....


That would be kind of impossible since the remotes must be set right in front of the receiver for many reasons


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Change your password on your Directv account. That's in case someone has access to the Directv app and is using your username and pw.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

When you go to Settings > Remote Control > IR/RF Setup and it shows RF is this what your remote is set on or what you want to switch it to?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Change your password on your Directv account. That's in case someone has access to the Directv app and is using your username and pw.


If that was the case what would be the point since it's recording to my Genie?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mccoady said:


> If that was the case what would be the point since it's recording to my Genie?


If someone is tied into your network or within remote control range of your DVR or using the DirecTV app that can set shows to record or delete them, it probably isn't intentional. They are not trying to record shows to your DVR. ***

So if you change your password on your DirecTV account, it could stop this problem -- if that is the issue.

*** Unless they are stopping by the house while you're out planting wheat to watch their shows.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

trh said:


> If someone is tied into your network or within remote control range of your DVR or using the DirecTV app that can set shows to record or delete them, it probably isn't intentional. They are not trying to record shows to your DVR. ***
> 
> So if you change your password on your DirecTV account, it could stop this problem -- if that is the issue.
> 
> *** Unless they are stopping by the house while you're out planting wheat to watch their shows.


Ok I just changed my password I hope this fixes the problem.

Is it actually possible my neighbor could be recording and deleting shows on my Genie that would awfully far for RF wouldn't it?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mccoady said:


> I'm definitely not connected to his internet and I'm pretty sure he's not connected to mine. I have software installed on my PC that lists everything on my Wi-Fi network and I've identified all connections. This is what you were talking about right peds?
> 
> One of my neighbors is maybe 50-75 feet away and he does have *D.
> 
> ...


Have you talked to your neighbor about this. He might be having problems the same or similar if this is happening.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you talked to your neighbor about this. He might be having problems the same or similar if this is happening.


No because I really didn't think it was possible for a neighbor to interfere with your DVR I've never heard of this. Heck if that's the case it could one of several neighbors I'm not sure who all has DirecTV.

If I were to call tech support what would they likely say or do?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are connecting to the internet wirelessly then you might try connecting with an Ethernet cable and that turns off the wireless signal and might disconnect the 2 of you.
Shut down the HR44 then unplug it so it loses power, plug in the Ethernet cable and then turn the power to the HR44 back on and see how that works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are connecting to the internet wirelessly then you might try connecting with an Ethernet cable and that turns off the wireless signal and might disconnect the 2 of you.
> ks.


The only way this makes sense is if the TS is connected to the neighbor's internet. If the neighbor is connected to him/her, connecting method makes no difference


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm connected via ethernet.

Peds how is it possible he could be connected to my internet? I have AT&T Internet and I'm not sure what he has but probably the same since we live in a small town. He is an older guy like me and doubt that he would be doing it intentionally.

I have the Fling app on my iPad and can identify every device connected to my internet. just wondering how this would be possible?

It just seems like someone outside of my home is recording programs on their DVR and I'm getting those recordings and vice versa. Maybe when I'm recording programs he also gets them and then deletes it from his list which in turn deletes mine.

Before I upgraded to a Genie I had been using an HR24 and I never had these recordings or deletions... my wife is now using the latter.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mccoady said:


> He is an older guy like me and doubt that he would be doing it intentionally.


No one thinks this is being done intentionally. If someone else is somehow connected to your system, they are probably wondering where their recordings that they are setting up are going and why they aren't on their DVR.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Just checked my TO Do List and I have 4 recordings scheduled for next week which I did not set.

Could a D* installer come out and put some sort of filter on my boxes or system?

I still do not understand how one of my neighbors could be on my internet I wish someone could explain how this is possible?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm coming late to this thread, but maybe we could work through some scenarios and you can eliminate them to whittle this down to the root cause...

*Ways to Schedule Recordings*
1. Via the receiver itself - sitting in front of it and using the remote
2. Via the DIRECTV Android/Apple app on a phone or tablet
3. Via the DIRECTV website

If anyone else can think of another way, please add it to the list. I'm sure you confirmed no one else in the household is doing #1, and to do #2 and 3 someone would require your DIRECTV account information. Did you change your password as suggested earlier? 

*Ways to Delete Recordings*
1. Via the receiver itself - sitting in front of it and using the remote
2. Via another receiver on the whole-home network that can view and delete from the playlist of the source DVR
3. The receiver removed it because it was marked as Keep Until Space Needed and the receiver needed to make room for other recordings

A glance at your free space could rule out #3, so for #1 and #2 again check with everyone in the household. For #2, go into Settings > Whole Home on the source DVR and turn off remote deletion - this will ensure that if anyone wants to delete the program they HAVE to be in front of the receiver. Also check your History (Menu > Manage Recordings > History) to look at the message and code from the programs that were deleted without your knowledge. 

Let us know what you find ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> The only way this makes sense is if the TS is connected to the neighbor's internet. If the neighbor is connected to him/her, connecting method makes no difference


Question: If the TS is hard wired but has a wireless router can't the neighbor connect to his router and cause a problem ?

Edit / Add: In case any of you do like I did and look up this app,
*It is Fing *and *not Fling.*


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I'm coming late to this thread, but maybe we could work through some scenarios and you can eliminate them to whittle this down to the root cause...
> 
> *Ways to Schedule Recordings*
> 1. Via the receiver itself - sitting in front of it and using the remote
> ...


My son has a THR22 so he's not connected to the Whole Home and my wife doesn't even know what a Playlist is she doesn't know how to record and doesn't want to... I know strange.

Yes I changed my password.

80% free space so not an issue.

I've always had it set so I was the only one doing the deleting and I'm the ONLY one who uses the Genie.

I'm going to have to wait for something to be deleted it's not as frequent as I have recordings show up in my To Do or Playlist. The last thing I had deleted was Graceland a couple of weeks ago and I was thinking I had checked the history but it wasn't listed that I deleted it... can't be sure though.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Question: If the TS is hard wired but has a wireless router can't the neighbor connect to his router and cause a problem ?
> 
> Edit / Add: In case any of you do like I did and look up this app,
> *It is Fing *and *not Fling.*


Sorry about that I tend to read things wrong once in awhile at my age.ha!

I also have installed Who Is On My Wi-Fi on my pc and I guess I have a couple I've not identified yet just assumed they were mine. I have so many devices 2 iPads, 2 BD players, 2 Desktop PC's, 2 Laptops, TV, Apple TV, and then the THR22, HR24, & Genie. Kind of hard to determine what is what especially with the DVR's these type of programs do a pretty good job identifying IP Addresses but not everything.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mccoady said:


> Sorry about that I tend to read things wrong once in awhile at my age.ha!
> 
> I also have installed Who Is On My Wi-Fi on my pc and I guess I have a couple I've not identified yet just assumed they were mine. I have so many devices 2 iPads, 2 BD players, 2 Desktop PC's, 2 Laptops, TV, Apple TV, and then the THR22, HR24, & Genie. Kind of hard to determine what is what especially with the DVR's these type of programs do a pretty good job identifying IP Addresses but not everything.


Spelling is not a problem. I do it all the time, even with the spell checker on.

I have one of those types of programs on my pc also. It has a feature to show only active items or show all. The ones that you can identify should not be a problem. If your program has an option to only show active you could try turning off things that you have not identified one at a time and figure out which ones they actually are and then label them in your program, maybe.

I have a different program that shows all WiFi signals that are being broadcast in the range that my adapter can pick up.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you looked at History? It might reveal something, might not. 

Depending on distance and a pathway free of obstacles, a neighbor using RF could well be setting and deleting programs on your box without knowing he's doing so. 

Good luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Question: If the TS is hard wired but has a wireless router can*'t *the neighbor connect to his router and cause a problem ?
> 
> Edit / Add: In case any of you do like I did and look up this app,
> *It is Fing *and *not Fling.*


Yes, they can


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It might be a pain in the behind, but I would change the password of your wireless network. Or is your network open?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I'm coming late to this thread, but maybe we could work through some scenarios and you can eliminate them to whittle this down to the root cause...
> 
> *Ways to Schedule Recordings*
> 1. Via the receiver itself - sitting in front of it and using the remote
> ...


But this could be just be an issue with a shared playlist.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes it is a pain to change the password of my network since I have so many devices. Before I do that I want to try blocking 3 Devices I don't recognize and I will proceed from there. They may very well be my devices just don't recognize yet.

On the Whole-Home Network I may have my settings wrong where my wife could be accidentally recording so need to rule that out. I have a Genie (mine) and HR24 (wife's) on the Whole-Home plus I have a Mini but not sure that counts.

On my Genie I have Share Playlist: "No" and Allow Deletion From: "This room only". On my wife's HR24 I have Share Playlist: "Yes" and Allow Deletion From: "All rooms". I want to be the only one that does the deleting so I believe I have it set right correct?

For a temporary trial to see if my wife is accidentally recording I would like to remove her HR24 from Whole-Home and then after a few days reconnect it. What is the procedure?

This doesn't explain my random deletions (although not too often) but could Genie Recommends be actually doing some recording even though it is set to off?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Each DVR can only record to themselves, however the playlist of your HR24 is shared, that means that you can view the HR24 playlist on the Genie. But not the other way around since you are not sharing the Genie playlist. It appears that your wife is recording stuff and because the playlist is shared, you are seeing it on the Genie. I think this may be a case of misunderstanding of how the system works


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Each DVR can only record to themselves, however the playlist of your HR24 is shared, that means that you can view the HR24 playlist on the Genie. But not the other way around since you are not sharing the Genie playlist. It appears that your wife is recording stuff and because the playlist is shared, you are seeing it on the Genie. I think this may be a case of misunderstanding of how the system works


Very, very possible I don't understand how it works!(lol)

So if she is recording programs (not knowingly) and I'm seeing them on my Genie then deleting them... they wouldnt be in her Playlist if I were to go check. Correct?

Seems like the easy way to verify that would be to set her HR24 to not share its Playlist. Correct?

If this does explain the random recordings that will be great but maybe won't fully explain random deletions. I'm very careful about deleting a show but it's got to be me or an outside source since my Genie is set so I can only delete. Also it doesn't happen often (similar to deletions) but once in awhile finding a show partway watched when I've yet to watch it is still a little strange.

Oh forgot to mention my network is closed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

On your playlist, the name of the DVR where it was recorded will be shown IF it wasn't recorded on your HR44. So I'm in my home home office right now. We recorded the Intruders last night in our Living Room. That DVR is name LR, so when I highlight the show on my playlist, it shows [LR] just before the name of the episode, in this case *[LR] "The Shepherds and the Fox"*. If I'm in the Living Room looking at the playlist, the [LR] label won't be there.

That is how you know where the show was recorded when you have MRV activated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And History will also show where the deletion was initiated. (Go to Recordings-History-select program, then Info. Scroll to the bottom.)


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It is also very possible that your wife might accidentally hit the red button while perusing her "Play List" and be randomly deleting programs without knowing it. My daughter keeps losing the remote under her body when she sprawls out in the recliner chair. Then all of a sudden, a "ghost" changes the channel or stops recordings, etc. She had shifted her position and pushed a button on the remote.

Also, at night, if it is dark and you don't have a back lit remote, it is very easy to hit the wrong button on the remote.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok thanks for explaining this in more detail!

Looks like I need to start watching what the random recordings say when they show up in my Genie Playlist. Since they're random just got to wait for one to see if it's my wife or an outside source doing the recording.

Any deletions made by the Mini will show up in your History as a deletion by the Genie correct?

I guess I need to be more clear but my wife doesn't intentionally record shows or watch recorded ones... she doesn't care to I know really weird. Before I got the Genie the HR24 was mine and my wife had a H24. Once I got the Genie I hated to give up the HR24 so I gave it to her and we deactivated the H24. My wife wouldn't even know where or what a Playlist was on her HR24.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, anything done by the mini will show up as being done by the Genie.

It is weird that your wife doesn't care to use a DVR in the way most of us do, but that still doesn't mean she isn't accidentally causing some strange things to happen just by button presses on the remote. It only takes 1 press to accidentally record a show and 2 presses to set it as a series recording.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> It is weird that your wife doesn't care to use a DVR in the way most of us do, but that still doesn't mean she isn't accidentally causing some strange things to happen just by button presses on the remote. It only takes 1 press to accidentally record a show and 2 presses to set it as a series recording.


I unfortunately agree!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

On my HR44-200, deletions done on/by my Genie client, a C-41, say just that. YMMV if you have a c-31 or an Hr34.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

i just looked in my History for a program I deleted this morning on my Mini and it says:
This episode was deleted by Home Theater. (1001)

Home Theater is my Genie but what is the 1001?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone use your mini?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes me in one of our bedrooms.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty sure he must have meant, "anyone else"? And suspect the answer is "no". Yes? 

Sorry don't know what the 1001 means. I see that, and sometimes 1001/1.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah no one uses the Mini or Genie but me.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

1001

This episode was deleted by the viewer.



The user or someone in the home deleted the recording from the Playlist.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

The 1001 is a deletion code.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok I had a Season Pass on my Genie this morning for HLN Forensic Files and it recorded 11 episodes during the night. I don't watch HLN and the recorded episodes Do Not show it being recorded on my wife's HR24 nor is it in her playlist. You said if it didn't show anything then it was being recorded by my Genie.

What do you make of this?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you ever going to ask your 4 neighbors that live the closest to you if they have DirecTV and are they having problems with recordings ?
Front, Back and either side of you.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Well only if that is the last resort I really don't talk to any of my neighbors. I have a neighbor back of me, one side of me, the other side is a funeral home... none in front of me.

I'm using Who's On My WiFi software on my PC and I can account for all but three addresses. The software identifies manufacturers but can't identify one, one says Humax, and one says Apple. I have temporally blocked those three so I can't see how someone could get on my network with those blocked can you?

I'm assuming the Humax is a DVR but I've already accounted for the Genie, HR24 & THR22... the Mini apparently uses the Genie's IP. Can't figure out the Humax IP address?

On the IP address that says Apple we have two iPads and an Apple TV but that's it. Can't figure out what this is?

That leaves the IP address that has no info I don't know what this is. I do have a Linksys Etherfast 10/100 5-point switch to extend my Ethernet to my basement. Would this have an IP address?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's not just network conflation that's the only possibility; it could be their RF remote is activating your box.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> It's not just network conflation that's the only possibility; it could be their RF remote is activating your box.


RF has that kind if range?

I finally identified (with tech help from Who's On My WiFi) all the devices that are connected to my network... they are all mine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Without knowing the proximity and lines of sight, I couldn't hazard a guess.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys know much more than me but if I have verified every device connecting to my network (did change password as a precaution) then it would appear to me it either has to a neighbor's RF remote or a faulty Genie. I never had this problem with random recordings on my HR24 so this all started when I got the Genie back in May.

I had recorded Nashville from Wed night and got ready to watch it yesterday to find it had been watched for about 15 min... not the first time this has happened.

If it is someone's RF remote what is the solution?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

mccoady said:


> You guys know much more than me but if I have verified every device connecting to my network (did change password as a precaution) then it would appear to me it either has to a neighbor's RF remote or a faulty Genie. I never had this problem with random recordings on my HR24 so this all started when I got the Genie back in May.
> 
> I had recorded Nashville from Wed night and got ready to watch it yesterday to find it had been watched for about 15 min... not the first time this has happened.
> 
> If it is someone's RF remote what is the solution?


Disconnect the network cable and that will tell you if it is RF or not. If you are still getting the recordings while no longer connected to the internet/network, then someone else is controlling your box with a remote. If you no longer have the issues, then it is someone doing stuff from the network.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

prushing said:


> Disconnect the network cable and that will tell you if it is RF or not. If you are still getting the recordings while no longer connected to the internet/network, then someone else is controlling your box with a remote. If you no longer have the issues, then it is someone doing stuff from the network.


I'm assuming you mean disconnecting the Ethernet cable going to the Genie. Will disconnecting the cable only affect On Demand or other things too, I would like to try this for several days?

Will the Genie automatically detect when I connect the Ethernet cable again or will I have to do something?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes it will remove all internet features.

When you connect it back it should work fine, if not just redo the network setup.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

My understanding of using RF remote mode is that it has to be keyed specifically to the last six digits of the receiver ID to work. Doesn't seem likely to me that a neighbor would have a receiver with the same last six digits. However, it would be easy enough for anyone with an RF capable remote to key in the digits if they knew what they were. Then it would have to be intentional.

I would guess more likely a network thing (but still would need IP address of receiver.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I disconnected the Genie's Ethernet cable as prushing suggested so now the wait.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Heh- It just might connect itself via WiFi!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> My understanding of using RF remote mode is that it has to be keyed specifically to the last six digits of the receiver ID to work. Doesn't seem likely to me that a neighbor would have a receiver with the same last six digits. However, it would be easy enough for anyone with an RF capable remote to key in the digits if they knew what they were. Then it would have to be intentional.
> 
> I y pressing the would guess more likely a network thing (but still would need IP address of receiver.


Don't the HR44s pair by pressing and holding 2 buttons on the remote ? Mute and Enter ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Heh- It just might connect itself via WiFi!


If WiFi had been set up before it would be possible for it to reconnect. ?? If not , it might not connect.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I suggest wrapping the HR44 in tin foil… Just in case….


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok back with the results remember my Genie is disconnected from the internet.

This morning while watching my Mini three programs popped up scheduled to be recorded:

1. Guitar Center Sessions concert was trying to download but it couldn't since I'm not connected to the internet (ch 1239)

2. Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (USA, 242) (8:00 recording)

3. America's Newsroom (Fox News, 360) (8:00 recording) I don't have this channel in my Favorite channel list so didn't think it could be recorded if not in list.

Bottom line I do not watch any of these programs and my wife didn't accidentally record them. What I find interesting is when these random recordings appear they seem to appear early in the mornings and in bunches.

Over the weekend a pay for view football game was scheduled to record but I was able to cancel it.

I also had a program I recorded on Sunday that I hadn't watched yet show that someone had clicked on it... not watched though. Normally I notice this issue while on my Mini I wonder if it could somehow be clicking on a show so its not highlighted?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is Genie Recommends turned on or off?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Turned off but I've always wondered if this feature could somehow be malfunctioning since these random recordings started when I got a Genie.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I'm late to this thread too, but I have a few questions. If you hit the "Dash" button on your remote the little pop up window should have a line that says "Internet: Connected" or "Internetisconnected". What does yours say? I know you said you unplugged it, but I helped another user on the other satellite forum troubleshoot the same type of issue and in his case the HR44 was connecting itself to his neighbor's unsecured WiFi on its' own. If you see other programs pop up verify this at the time you see that occur.

Are any of your other receivers still connected to the internet in your house? I would disconnect all of them and see if the problem goes away. If it continues someone is accessing your network somehow and using the app to do it. I'd rule out the remote theory because you would physically see the menus popping up on your screen if it was a remote being used. 

If your internet IS still connected then the HR44 is likely connecting to a close by neighbor on its' own, despite your attempts to make it stay off. If it isn't, there is a slight possibility that a MoCA signal could be "leaking" from a neighbor. I've only heard of that happening with cable internet though. 

Did you try "filtering" your playlist to see if these phantom recordings disappear? I'm at work and can't remember the actual terminology. I think you pick "filter" when the playlist is up and select "local"? That would tell you if they are actually recorded on your Genie or coming from another box somewhere else. If they are still there, they're actually being recorded on the Genie. If they disappear then you know the signal is leaking in from another source.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

When I hit the dash button it comes up "Internet not detected".

We have two other DVR's my son has a TiVo THR22 and my wife has an HR24. My son's TiVo is connected to the Internet but wouldn't think that would make a difference. The HR24 is NOT connected to the Internet.

I selected to filter my playlist to local and they are still there so must of been recorded on my Genie.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

My question is why do someone always think it's a wireless Internet , or someones router or network of some type?

For one thing, you can't just access someone else's wireless internet that is secured, unless you are a hacker or happen to know the password. 
And a hard wired connection, doesn't all of a sudden magically hook it's self up to a neighbors system.
And RF remotes are setup by using the receivers special ID numbers.
And last but not lease internet is not required at all for anything other than VOD, and youtube, and Pandora. 

I have apartment building that has 3 directv Genie customers living in it, and none ever have conflicts with Wifi or network issues.
They each have their own routers,Modems and swm systems. 
So i would love to hear how they just magically connect to other networks?

Sure my cell phone picks up all 3 of their Wifi, but without a password or a direct connection the network is useless.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like the America's Newsroom recording this morning was set as a season pass. It's bad enough that I'm getting random recordings and shows I would never watch to boot, but when I'm getting season passes and pay for views that's going over the line.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would just call DirecTV and have them replace the receiver 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mccoady said:


> When I hit the dash button it comes up "Internet not detected".
> 
> We have two other DVR's my son has a TiVo THR22 and my wife has an HR24. My son's TiVo is connected to the Internet but wouldn't think that would make a difference. The HR24 is NOT connected to the Internet.
> 
> I selected to filter my playlist to local and they are still there so must of been recorded on my Genie.


I would scour History as well as Series Links for possible clues.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

damondlt said:


> My question is why do someone always think it's a wireless Internet , or someones router or network of some type?
> 
> For one thing, you can't just access someone else's wireless internet that is secured, unless you are a hacker or happen to know the password.
> And a hard wired connection, doesn't all of a sudden magically hook it's self up to a neighbors system.
> ...


Well I based my questions on experience. Again someone else posted with the same symptoms, random programs showing up on their HR44 on the other forum and it turned out the HR44 was connecting itself to that person's neighbors *unsecured* wifi. Naturally it isn't going to connect to a secured network (or shouldn't). The fact is only so many things can cause this type of thing to occur. Eliminating the internet being the cause is the easiest variable.

At this point in time it has to be someone either setting these recordings on the Mini, the Genie itself, or using the DirecTV app. If they show on your "local" playlist then they aren't leaking in. Does anyone in your house use the DirecTV apps on a regular basis? And how old are your kids... could this be some sort of "prank"?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

That makes sense.
But Most people's networks are secured unless they have an open guest network, which most commercial establishments have, but not residential customers.

Nothing a simple tablet or smartphone couldn't detect
Genie or CCK isn't going to connect to wireless network that your phones can't detect.

We have 3 networks, all require a password. 

People wonder why they suffer identity theft.
They leave themselves exposed.

And the directv app, is tied to your account and for it to work on your phone you would have had to login with your phone and saved your login info. 

No one else can just pick up their phone under your network and access your Directv account, unless that device has been already logged in before nothing a simple password change wouldn't fix.

I would get rid of the HR44.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm the only one in our house who uses the Mini or Genie. Both Genie and THR22 are hard wired plus our network is secured. No one in our house uses the app.

Will I get another HR44 I would not want an HR34? Will it be new or refurbished?

Will I have to pay for it since I don't have their protection plan?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You most likely get a 44 but it will be refurbished 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

mccoady said:


> Ok back with the results remember my Genie is disconnected from the internet.
> 
> This morning while watching my Mini three programs popped up scheduled to be recorded:
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I have the HR34 with Genie recommends turned off and I got the SVU on USA 242 recorded on it but none of the other stuff you got.

J C


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

This is really a bad time to swap out my Genie with all the network shows starting back up... I may try to hold out a bit longer.

I'm going to ask again will I be charged for replacing my Genie?

Will they ship it out or send a tech?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

mccoady said:


> This is really a bad time to swap out my Genie with all the network shows starting back up... I may try to hold out a bit longer.
> 
> I'm going to ask again will I be charged for replacing my Genie?
> 
> Will they ship it out or send a tech?


You won't be charged with protection plan.
Otherwise it's Shipping charge, around $20, or if a truck role is required around $50.

And as stated no guarantee you will get HR 44.

I would make sure your Genie recommends is off, make sure you don't have any manual record timers set.
Trust me you don't want to get HR34.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there any reason why you couldn't take out the protection plan for a month and then cancel it?

That's what I'm afraid of I don't want an HR34 thinking I might have better luck if a tech comes out. D* really shouldn't make it so hard when replacing a receiver you should be able to get the same model. Yeah I know they consider all DVR's the same even though they aren't.

If I found out I could only get an HR34 I would keep my faulty HR44.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you exhausted all possibilities? 

For instance, a thorough exam of History and Series Links. If one got set accidentally, that'd be a source for "mystery" recordings.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I look at my Series Links all the time that's how I noticed some random ones were being set.

Looking at my History it just shows the random recordings being recorded not sure what other info it provides. Right now I'm recording Survivor (and it is recording) but my History shows it as Cancelled. Strange!

Forensic Files was a show that randomly recorded a few days ago but I can't remember if it also set a Series Link or not. If it did I know I deleted the Series Link immediately. Anyway I kept it in my playlist until today then deleted it but when you go to History it doesn't show it as being deleted.

Instead it shows it as being Cancelled at 4:00, 4:30, 5:00, & 5:30 and remember no Series Link for it.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

My wife records several episodes of a program and then watches as time allows. Today, she was WAY behind in watching (in fact, had 68 shows recorded) and this morning when she got up and turned on the TV, ALL episodes had been deleted overnight. And this isn't the first time that this has happened since getting the HR44. Every thing else seems to work perfectly with the recorder. Any ideas?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

She might not have her shows set to "keep all". They'll delete to save space unless set up not to do so.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How much space is left to record into? Anyone else in the household?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> She might not have her shows set to "keep all". They'll delete to save space unless set up not to do so.


Yes and no
Yes Genie and Hrs will delete shows to save space , ONLY when Disk is full!
They also will delete the Oldest recordings first.

So anything new will not auto delete
But if disk is full and those 60 some episodes are old, they may auto delete. But not all of them.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

HR44 showed 58% free before it deleted all of them. Has it set to keep "all episodes". Only 2 of us in the household - no children - we are both senior citizens. By the way, it now shows "79% free" after they were deleted.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, we had the same issues last software update. 
I got to listen to 3 gals *****ing at me because of it.
Directv had nothing to say, besides it's a known issue.
Well 3 months of listening to that was enough.

I would definitely call in and report your issues.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

knoxbh said:


> HR44 showed 58% free before it deleted all of them. Has it set to keep "all episodes". Only 2 of us in the household - no children - we are both senior citizens. By the way, it now shows "79% free" after they were deleted.


Is it remotely possible that you or your wife deleted the folder while trying to delete a seen show?

More importantly, can you get them back via re runs or VOD?


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Well, will give Directv a call about it. No, we did not delete the folder. As I said, when she went to bed, there were 68 episodes left on the HR44. When she got up the next morning, all had been deleted (ops, we do have a senior citizen cat who might be a suspect!!!). My wife is the only person in the house who watches this particular program - I didn't watch it when it was originally playing!! Amazing, to say the least.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

knoxbh said:


> Well, will give Directv a call about it. No, we did not delete the folder. As I said, when she went to bed, there were 68 episodes left on the HR44. When she got up the next morning, all had been deleted (ops, we do have a senior citizen cat who might be a suspect!!!). My wife is the only person in the house who watches this particular program - I didn't watch it when it was originally playing!! Amazing, to say the least.


Have you tried a Red Button Reset ?
Can't hurt even if it does not bring them back.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

No, we haven't but will give it a try.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Did the red button reset - nothing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

knoxbh said:


> Did the red button reset - nothing.


You might have to get used to the fact that the recordings are gone. The key here is to find out why (if at all possible) and prevent this form happening again.

I would do a BISTest. just to make sure you have a healthy drive

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

knoxbh said:


> Did the red button reset - nothing.


Well, that is a bummer. Sorry about your recordings being gone.


----------



## MSMC (Oct 10, 2014)

Tonight my husband and I noticed that our recorded list had several random kids TV shows recorded as well as some religious programming that we would not have recorded. There are only the two of us living in this house. We have the DVR in our main living area, one mini in our office, and one mini in our bedroom. Our normal saved recordings were still showing up on the list, so we deleted the random ones while I called DirecTV to find out what was going on. The customer service rep assured me that no one could hack into the DVR and randomly record shows. She kept telling me that someone in our house must have recorded the random shows, but I can't imagine my husband recording a Nickelodeon children's show or anything of a religious nature, and yet they were there. So unless the cat or the dog have figured out how to operate the TV, which is not beyond the realm of possibility since the cat does know how to turn off our smart phone alarms, someone else was recording their shows on our DVR.

So I changed the password to our online account in the event that someone got to our account that way and we went on about our evening entertainment since our recordings were still in tact. We watched one show and when it finished went back to the recorded list, and found that all of our other shows had been deleted. Looking through the history, we found that the device that had deleted our recordings was named [BASEMENT]. We do not have a device with that name so someone who does obviously deleted our recordings from our DVR. Customer support is no longer available tonight, so we've disconnected our internet from the DVR, and we've set the deletion settings to allow only deletions from the living room which will hopefully help. We cannot turn off Genie Recommends because we cannot get to the TV Shows setup in the main menu, an error message appears telling us it's not available.

Our DVR is an HR34 and after reading everyone else's posts here I'm not sure I want to get another DVR if the HR44 is having the same problem.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It really doesn't matter which receiver you have, someone is using your WiFi to do this. You need to reset the passwords on your router and networks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You've done the right thing! 

I don't think that Genie Recommends is a factor- I'd just avoid it for now.


----------



## MSMC (Oct 10, 2014)

My wireless is secure and we've never programmed the DVR to know what the wireless information was so I doubt it was that. I called DirecTV again this morning and informed them that this had happened. The rep again insisted that the only way that something can be deleted from my DVR was from inside my home. She advised that the apps for phones and the online account can add shows, but cannot delete them. I explained to her that a device called BASEMENT was deleting my shows, and she said that it had to be one of our minis. I explained to her that we only have two minis and neither of them was called BASEMENT. She had no answer, but kept repeating that the only way something can be deleted was from inside my home. She did say that if we were in an apartment with a shared satalite these things can happen, but that's not what we have so.....Oh well, It is October so maybe it's a ghost with their own ghost mini that can appear and disappear from my network that is doing the damage. Anyway, hopefully others are reporting this to DirecTV and eventually they will figure out that somehow someone else's DVR signal can affect another home's DVR.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

In your case you're going to have to check your router and make sure that every device listed is owned by you. For this to happen the "Basement" device HAS to be on the same network. In this case your HR34 doesn't have wireless, so this is easier to troubleshoot. 

Contrary to popular belief there are glitches with the "WPS" feature on several routers that can allow a person to easily access a secure network and use it. It also is possible they used a "brute force" method to discover your password. It happens.

What kind of internet do you use, cable, dsl, etc?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Any of your neighbors nearby have Directv dishes? If so maybe ask them if they have any in their basement.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Direct TV rep is right. The ONLY way a device with a name showing on it can delete programming from your Whole Home is to have logged into your DTV account or gotten past your router's security.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MSMC said:


> My wireless is secure and we've never programmed the DVR to know what the wireless information was so I doubt it was that. I called DirecTV again this morning and informed them that this had happened. The rep again insisted that the only way that something can be deleted from my DVR was from inside my home. She advised that the apps for phones and the online account can add shows, but cannot delete them. I explained to her that a device called BASEMENT was deleting my shows, and she said that it had to be one of our minis. I explained to her that we only have two minis and neither of them was called BASEMENT. She had no answer, but kept repeating that the only way something can be deleted was from inside my home. She did say that if we were in an apartment with a shared satalite these things can happen, but that's not what we have so.....Oh well, It is October so maybe it's a ghost with their own ghost mini that can appear and disappear from my network that is doing the damage. Anyway, hopefully others are reporting this to DirecTV and eventually they will figure out that somehow someone else's DVR signal can affect another home's DVR.


Are you in a single family house or apartment/duplex?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MSMC said:


> Anyway, hopefully others are reporting this to DirecTV and eventually they will figure out that somehow someone else's DVR signal can affect another home's DVR.


Absolutely impossible UNLESS they are on the same network. On your Genie go to manage clients and it should list the names of those clients. There are two types of names give to the receivers (clients) the account name and the network friendly name. They could be the same or they could be different. Changing one, has no effect on the other. See if one of the client in named BASEMENT


----------

